# ****Friday Pix*****



## Team Burns (May 6, 2008)

My son's new dog & his understanding of the food chain


----------



## CulturedHick (Jun 11, 2011)

My grandson looking at one of our show pigs.









Fajitas at the deet lease.









My crazy daughter.


----------



## JohnAkaB (May 31, 2010)




----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

Few old ones of our tom boys


----------



## sharksurfer66 (Sep 17, 2005)

Things I saw leaving a jobsite

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I727 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Cpl for this week...my 87y/o dads 48lb catfish, caught in Caney Head on the Neches River,2nd after being out of the buss 15yrs I've gone back in the fish taxidermy buss, this is the biggest bass so far 11 1/4....26" long X 21 girth..


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

I am still turning wrenches on the 'busa and it's coming right along. The new set back/drop down pegs went on late last night. While I have the cowling off, it's getting a spit shine too. Happy Friday y'all!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

My favorite place to be after work. Relaxing in my garden.


----------



## cadjockey (Jul 30, 2009)

a. Hay lot behind the barn. This mess used to be a half-dozen round bales...
b. One of the guilty party. I'll spare y'all the "after" photos of my midnight raid on the herd.
c. Onions are doing good.
d. Decided to park the truck and buy a second vehicle to drive around town. Never owned a car before but I'm really digging the fuel mileage.


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

Having a blast in Pensacola, Go Navy 

The Mile Long Hall at the Medical Center at 2 AM


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Turbo


----------



## omgidk (Nov 5, 2010)

*a few randoms*

1. I can now say my daughter and my money go to Tech, she just got her letter.
2. My new nephew showing off how cool he is.
3. Our sled after a quick bath.
4. Friend sent this to me and said it reminded her of something I would do and say, couldnt agree more lol
5. Its about that time for some boil.
6. makes me laugh.
7. Some gum I picked up from Trader Jim's for the office 
8. A real conversation with my wife after a night out.


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Happy Friday!

1 - took my oldest to College station to watch some baseball. Been going there a lot this year.
2 - Fiew from the lawn at Blue Bell Park
3 - The ride home LOL
4 - PBJ food truck i found and bought some stuff for the boys
5 - making lunch for today so i can be prepared when Capt Dave posts up! HAHAHAH


----------



## WoundedMinnow (Oct 11, 2011)

First turkey with a shotgun!!!!!!
Morning on east matagorda
Buzzards hanging out at work



























Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouthunter (Dec 18, 1998)

> My grandson looking at one of our show pigs.


Second picture should have said, "Grandson about to eat the show pig." LOL!

TH


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Getting it done early today... 

The Root of the Problem - Special Thanks to my BiL and Nephew who cam over and busted their backs while I was out Feeching.. I get to put it back together..lol Dinners are on me. ! 

Foul Hooked

Chimichurri NY Strip n RedFeech Throats n Grilled Rosemary Sweet Potatoes

Cheecken Etouffee


----------



## jaycf7 (May 30, 2009)

Dang dave, now i have to eat my lunch early! HAHA


----------



## carryyourbooks (Feb 13, 2009)

our future homesite is down this road. we have fire hydrants now (good thing).


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

1st chore is to plant some trees....LMAO !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

*"Two Pals waiting for Dad to get home from work.".....*


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Yup, theres more.. It's On this week ..

Fennel Rub Pork Ribeyes Topped w Lemon Sage Vinaigrette n Grilled Fennel Mint Orange Salad

Pecan Asparagus Salad

Pecan Crusted Sockeye n Toasted Pecan Asparagus Salad

Cheeken Tortilla Soup topped with a Chipotle Creama


Burp....................


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Gotcha Jay..lol Believe me, I am feeing the same effect..


jaycf7 said:


> Dang dave, now i have to eat my lunch early! HAHA


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

*nice ars*















hey ohhh. Whacked em good yesterday in West bay. And back in the back back last week.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

It's Faith's first trip out of state by herself. She's at the Coca Cola Scholars meeting in Atlanta until Sunday. Mom was kinda freaked out over the whole process, but I was more "sink or swim" and had confidence. Judging from the pic, I would say they are having a great experience. Brokaw is the key note speaker tomorrow. I couldn't be more proud of her and it's hard to believe she's 18. They sure grow up fast.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Mont said:


> It's Faith's first trip out of state by herself. She's at the Coca Cola Scholars meeting in Atlanta until Sunday. Mom was kinda freaked out over the whole process, but I was more "sink or swim" and had confidence. Judging from the pic, I would say they are having a great experience. Brokaw is the key note speaker tomorrow. I couldn't be more proud of her and it's hard to believe she's 18. They sure grow up fast.


Mont..I'm so proud of that little gal I could just pop...


----------



## Pinch (Aug 11, 2012)

Blue trees off Memorial Dr.





Nervous about the bees in the Blue Bonnets.


----------



## Reel_Blessed II (Jun 24, 2004)

My freshman received the most outstanding cadet award for 1st yr cadets in JrROTC. Proud mom and dad


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Bocephus said:


> 1st chore is to plant some trees....LMAO !


and grass.........


----------



## thabeezer (Aug 13, 2007)

Wanted to hit the road with me


----------



## Zeitgeist (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't ask


----------



## LIONESS-270 (May 19, 2005)

rigging out our new ''his and hers deer stand,,,,,kinda red neck ikea.....

54yards to feeder....

about 2months work left....adding mood lighting...refreshment center....coffeeand bloody marys...sound system and flat screen...small heater 

happy hunting....


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Little buddy was in the hospital with Pneumonia so Uncle Mike brought him so Chick fil a










Set up my sled with heavy duty hose on the running boards and I love it!










After the paint party Saturday night


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Piggy


----------



## Poon Chaser (Aug 22, 2006)

dbarham said:


> Piggy


"Must spread green" or i give it to ya D. Thats nice. Save me the tail


----------



## finkikin (Jul 8, 2011)

Finished my Euro.


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

*Say Hello to my little Friend.. Mitzeee*

Forgot to post a pic of the Moma Freeloading ****. She has 3 babies in the walls and moves em to the ceiling and back to the walls ( 2 story ) Traps are ready, but the waiting is the hardest part unless i trap the mom and tear open a wall or ceiling..

I met here face to face already and now she :ac550: out for me..lol or my scraps..


----------



## LouieB (Jun 7, 2005)

Capt. Dave, PM FlatoutFishing, I hear he's an expert at **** eradication.

And newest member of the LAM club...Kingofsabine18.:cheers::fireworks


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

LouieB said:


> Capt. Dave, PM FlatoutFishing, I hear he's an expert at **** eradication.
> 
> And newest member of the LAM club...Kingofsabine18.:cheers::fireworks


LAM Club ?


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

I dont think it is Leave a Message..lol


Bocephus said:


> LAM Club ?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Look At Me


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

What is the LAM club?


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Ohh well aint that nice  I guess if I hold my fish out as far as I can, talk about how much I love fishing with croaker, try to pimp out my daughter, ask questions about snakes, start a debate about how mono hulls are better that cats or vice versa, bash guides and talk about how good I can fish i'd really be starting to get the drift of things huh :cheers:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

lets just start with no more pictures of you. I'm also fixing to drop off some shirts at the shelter. I can pass them on to you. Seems you don't own any.


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

Oh lord here we go lol I was just picking back since I was getting a little ribbing.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

oh come on.. KOS has every right to post as many pics as he wants.... as long as she is in them


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

maybe he wears the shirt and she doesn't? that sounds like a good idea.


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

Yeah...do us a favor, just post pics of the Chickas


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

My favorite taco stand

Frawg

More pullets

What Hell looks like, 2500F


----------



## big john o (Aug 12, 2005)

he got a different girl hangin on him in ever pic. you gotta give the boy a little credit!


----------



## devil1824 (Sep 4, 2010)

Don't be hatin!  I remember being proud of not having to wear a shirt...... 10yrs. ago. 
She is easy on the :ac550: too.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

My Pineapple plant!!


----------



## Bayscout22 (Aug 9, 2007)

Kingofsabine18 said:


> Ohh well aint that nice  I guess if I hold my fish out as far as I can, talk about how much I love fishing with croaker, try to pimp out my daughter, ask questions about snakes, start a debate about how mono hulls are better that cats or vice versa, bash guides and talk about how good I can fish i'd really be starting to get the drift of things huh :cheers:


I enjoy KOS posts. Always hot chicks. Keep 'em coming.

PS...Mix in a shirt.


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## mud minner (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice....that fish ain't half bad either


----------



## capt.sandbar (Aug 31, 2007)

Kingofsabine18 said:


> Ohh well aint that nice  I guess if I hold my fish out as far as I can, talk about how much I love fishing with croaker, try to pimp out my daughter, ask questions about snakes, start a debate about how mono hulls are better that cats or vice versa, bash guides and talk about how good I can fish i'd really be starting to get the drift of things huh :cheers:


You forgot to mention your potlicking affiliation...


----------



## Kingofsabine18 (Oct 29, 2008)

^ Hahah Yes sir I forgot about that one. I really don't mean to be smart*** just had to give it back a little bit since I was getting a hard time. Didn't know not having a shirt on after a paint party was a big deal. Some of these guys need to get laid and stop sweating the small stuff! :cheers:


----------



## Duck (Feb 21, 2005)

Delesandwich - was that the Powderhorn during Spring Break this year? If so, we were in Pringle that day and that smoke cloud was amazing!


----------



## rsmith (Jun 29, 2007)

*Pineapples*

:walkingsm


BigNate523 said:


> My Pineapple plant!!


Ever land in a sugarcane field when skydiving? Did that! Ever land in a pineapple field when skydiving? Did that too! Sugarcane field was hot and could not see how to get out. Pineapple field made the sugarcane field like a walk in the park. Hawaii in the late 60's.


----------



## BigNate523 (May 19, 2010)

rsmith said:


> :walkingsm
> 
> Ever land in a sugarcane field when skydiving? Did that! Ever land in a pineapple field when skydiving? Did that too! Sugarcane field was hot and could not see how to get out. Pineapple field made the sugarcane field like a walk in the park. Hawaii in the late 60's.


Nope never landed in one but i will take your word for it :cheers:, they hurt bad enought when they just poke you lol


----------



## Delesandwich (Dec 30, 2008)

Duck- that was the powder horn ranch we were at the J-hook watching it


----------



## shanesdad (Jun 3, 2011)

Harbormaster said:


> Having a blast in Pensacola, Go Navy
> 
> The Mile Long Hall at the Medical Center at 2 AM


is that in the nabisco building?


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

*Sleeping*


----------



## motorman007 (Jan 6, 2011)

*another sleeping dog*

sleeping pups


----------



## reeltimer (Feb 5, 2010)

one of Mr Neil Wilkins future stars spend time in this tub. I finish it up Monday it was looking rough but it looks a hundred percent better now.

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rsparker67 (Mar 30, 2008)

Ring day with my son! Proud dad!!!! 







Built some porch... Porch time toddies


----------

